# Flea bites, but no sign of fleas anywhere! ???



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I use Advantage Multi (kills fleas, prevents heartworm, hookworm,roundworms, and whipworms). I missed the monthly application by 2 weeks this time. I see what look like flea bites on Davis's belly, and hind legs. I cannot find one flea on him. I also do not see any fleas where he sleeps... Or the flea dirt. We don't have bites and haven't seen any fleas anywhere in the house or on our cat.

Could he have picked up fleas at the dog park? Did they die after they bit him? Doesn't look like a rash. I see tiny bites. Should I give him a flea bath? He is sooooo miserable. I put resicort lotion on him. Seems to provide some relief. It is a antipruritic and anti-inflammatory lotion w/ hydrocortisone. Should I give him benedryl?

Now I am thinking as I write this, he swam one day following the Advantage. Crud, maybe I need to apply again.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you haven't seen any signs of fleas....Could it be Chiggers (red bugs). Just wondering.

Trombiculiasis (Chiggers) in Dogs


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

We are in so cal and we don't have chiggers. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What about ants? I would not re-apply the Advantage, not good to risk more chemicals so soon after the first application. and should it be water resistant anyway?

What kind of water did he swim in? If it wasn't clean he could have picked up a skin infection from the water. My sons dog gets it every time he swim in the lake or the stock tank.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

caligal said:


> We are in so cal and we don't have chiggers. Thanks for the link though.


No, red bugs. WOW! I couldn't even imagine it. I've had to pick my daughter up from school (twice) for them. Her whole class got into them when they had science outside. And, I've had to pick my nephew up from school when he got into them at recess. It would be so wonderful not to have to deal with them.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Could have been ants....

Let's say he did pick up fleas from the grass at the dog park. Even though he had the Advantage, they may still bite, right? Then they die after their feast?


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I found some previous forums here regarding flea bites. I think Davis is having an allergic reaction to flea bites. The reason I never see the fleas is because they die and fall off. I guess advantage doesn't stop flea bites, just stops fleas from laying their eggs.

I may need to apply a flea powder when he plays in the grass.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Does anyone here use a combo of flea repellant/powder/baths and preventative medicine for fleas? Or is that overkill?


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Anyone? Oh and can I give him benadryl childrens soft melts for the intense itching?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would not double up on flea products without some advice from your vet...

Yes you can offer benadryl...do you know your dogs weight?
How old is your dog?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Benadryl dose 1 mg/lb divided during the day ( so a 60 lb golden would get 25 mg twice daily). You can do up to 2 mg/lb divided.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

We had Riley on topical flea prevention so we were sure her itching was not cause by fleas. No bites were to be found and no flea poop noted. It wasn't until I looked in the thick hair on the back of her legs that I found them. I found 5 or 6 every time I looked. We started her on Comfortis and that solved the problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

caligal said:


> Anyone? Oh and can I give him benadryl childrens soft melts for the intense itching?


Be VERY careful giving pediatric meds to dogs,esp something like a soft melt that could have artificial sweeteners in it like xylitol which is very very toxic to dogs.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Davis is 80lbs and 26 months old.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Be VERY careful giving pediatric meds to dogs,esp something like a soft melt that could have artificial sweeteners in it like xylitol which is very very toxic to dogs.


I agree - make sure it's the plain old benedryl or the generic. They are small and easy to pop down their throats - or you could wrap it in some cream cheese and "slurp!" down it goes! :

As far as I know, the fleas still have to bite your dog and then are killed by the poison. It's going to be a horrendous flea season as Griff's got them already. I don't use anything year round and just applied it to Griff as he was scratching - I couldn't see anything on him either with his dense coat until one day I saw one on his face. I hope it works quickly.

We're trying Advantage this round as that is the product I used on Jake and it worked wonderfully. Not happy with the performance of Frontline at all - it took 2 weeks to work and then wore off early.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok, he is just so miserable, poor babe. Getting the reg. Benedryl and will ask vet about comfortis. Thank you!


----------



## havinfun (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I thought I would add my two cents-our dog is in the same situation-our vet recommended two ten mg. Zertec....or two benedryl to ease the itching. I find that the Zertec works better for our dog than benedryl, and I only have to give it to him once a day. Our golden is 70 lbs., and I know it is based on weight, so perhaps ask you vet. Also, I have seen from other postings that there is a great anti-itch shampoo called Micro-Tek that might be worth a try, they also manufacture a topical anti itch gel. I found the product at a local feed store. Good luck!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I gave him benadryl last night and it really helped. I was standing in the grass at the park by my house and got bit by a flea. So, I know they are out there. Just wish I could find something that keeps them off him completely. Even though the fleas die after they bite.... there is still a bite to deal with. Being redundant in my posts, sorry bout that!


----------

